# Diggenem's 40 vert.



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

It's been a long time since I first envisioned this build. I had some hickups along the way but it's finally planted. Without further delay, here are the pics....


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Turned out great. Good thing you didn't scrap it. I'm sorry if you already said in your other thread, but what manner of beast will call it home?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah it turned out really nice. When are you getting frogs?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks I'm glad I didn't too. I'm thinking of a group of Veradaros or Vents sometime in the spring to give this viv a chance to grow in

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2
L


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow i like it! That thing has to be huge lol..


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Well not huge, tall would be more appropriate lol.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks great man. Cant wait to see it in a month or two. REALLY cant wait to start the rebuild on our 40b vert. again, im gonna have to bug you about your TB3 methods.. it turned out way nicer than ours did lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Viv turned out great bro....Now for your next build cause there will be another....LOL


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Azurel said:


> Viv turned out great bro....Now for your next build cause there will be another....LOL


Thanks! And yep I have been thinking about another build but o have to get this one up and running at 100% first still a lot to do!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice!...looks like ya got that titebond/door issue worked out. Lets get ya some frogs in there bubba!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, this tank looks phenomenal!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Adam!

Field, I was about to scrap it, but I'm glad I didn't. I cant wait to get frogs, but as impatient as I am I have to let everything stabilize and the plants grow in. 

Im not sure if im going to use the drip wall I built in, I'm thinking about sealing it up or perhaps hooking up the outlet to a cold mist humidifier instead and convert the intake to a drain for the false bottom. 

The temp of the tank holds at 79f with the lights on which are two Par 38/18w 5500k LED spots from Lowes and two 23w 6500k CFL. Of course the CFL's throw off a lot of heat so I am more than likely going to switch those to LED as well. 


Today I moved a couple of broms around and added a few in. I also took some more pics and labeled the few plants I have. All except the broms and hoyas were from Lowes. The ferns were $0.25 a piece so I had to get those! The hoya was from Wally World.


























































































Forgot to label this one of the Neo. Mo Peppa Please. You cant really see in the pic but this brom has about 4 pups growing off it!


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks awesome! I'm thinking about picking up a 40. Have you found any special challenges with the height?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

shiloh said:


> Looks awesome! I'm thinking about picking up a 40. Have you found any special challenges with the height?


The only challenge I can foresee is lighting it. I think LEDs are the way to go with a tank this height, because they can penetrate deep enough to grow low light plants and not produce a lot of heat doing it. 

I was trying to create a canopy effect with this build with a lot of plants up top and a few ferns and maybe some pilea down below. I still haven't added anything to the bottom yet so its bare. 

I also want to add some java moss to the branches and cork in hopes that it will take off and add some more green to the viv.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Took out a couple of broms to open up some space. 

I might have to re-work the side of this build because the titebond gets soft and the ghostwood is real loose. It will hold but it bugs me. 



















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks good man... I'm diggin it. Ha


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. I might temporary decommision it for repairs once I finish my next 40 vert.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice viv! I like how you put the branches and the choice of plants.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> Nice viv! I like how you put the branches and the choice of plants.


Thanks. I'm actually thinking about removing the branches because the the titebond is not holding them enough. I can moving them with little effort

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

So I finished the background re-do. More cork tubes and peat and titebond instead of Eco Earth, I really do not like the look of it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

If I were you I'd take my time, plant it and and let it grow out. The tank that I see above could be made to look great with the right planting. You could probably take out a few of the cork tubes if you really felt like it, but you might consider just letting it sit. Vivs make very big transformations from the time you setup the infrastructure to the time the plants grow out. Look at the pics of one of my vivs here. You can see how different it looks from when I first put the plants in to the latest picture of the viv.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Elliot said:


> If I were you I'd take my time, plant it and and let it grow out. The tank that I see above could be made to look great with the right planting. You could probably take out a few of the cork tubes if you really felt like it, but you might consider just letting it sit. Vivs make very big transformations from the time you setup the infrastructure to the time the plants grow out. Look at the pics of one of my vivs here. You can see how different it looks from when I first put the plants in to the latest picture of the viv.


I understand what you are saying completely. The previous images are the re-do. I had an issue the the titebond not being dry completely and causing the ghostwood to shift. I believe it was because I didnt put down a layer of foam first. So I ripped out all of the ghostwood, cleaned all the wet glue out and added foam and more cork into the voids. To me, in my humble opinion, it looks way better than it did before, and I promise Im not changing it any more. 

Oh yea awesome vivs and frogs, it did grow in nicely.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I like that a lot bubba! Got 2 baby banded intermedius that would go perfect in there


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

I like what you're doing with it Digg. I'm sure whatever you settle on it looking like is going to rock! I'm a little over half way done with a 40 vert too. I hope any builds I do in the future are with the 40s because I really like the fact there's enough space to really nail whatever concept you're going for but it still doesn't overwhelm a room. The $1/gallon sales seem to go off just often enough for me for when one tank is about finished up, the sale starts up again. But the only 40s I'll be buying in the near future will have alcohol in them until we move out of this townhouse...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> I like that a lot bubba! Got 2 baby banded intermedius that would go perfect in there


Thanks Field! Feel free to snap a few pics of the bandeds!



JayMillz said:


> I like what you're doing with it Digg. I'm sure whatever you settle on it looking like is going to rock! I'm a little over half way done with a 40 vert too. I hope any builds I do in the future are with the 40s because I really like the fact there's enough space to really nail whatever concept you're going for but it still doesn't overwhelm a room. The $1/gallon sales seem to go off just often enough for me for when one tank is about finished up, the sale starts up again. But the only 40s I'll be buying in the near future will have alcohol in them until we move out of this townhouse...


I appreciate that Jay. Yea I think the 40's are my new tank of choice now, when they are on sale. I probably would not be buying anymore zoomeds or exos now.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a lil update. Added a exo-terra vine that i covered in titebond and peat. Despite the popular belief, its still pretty flexible. I have another one, but not sure I should add it. How would you guys incorporate it? 

Also I placed and order at Tropiflora and Bromeliad N Such, so far the plant list includes:

Peperomia quadrangularis
Dischidia Assortment (which I hope includes Dischidia Complex)
Scindapsus pictus (Satin Pothos)
Pilea involucrata 'Norfolk'
A fern hybrid
Neo. Domino
Neo. Hannibal Lecter F2
Neo. Punctatissima 'Joao Marcio'
Aechmea 'Benrathii'

Any plant suggestions will be greatly appreciated since I am total noob at plants selection and placement.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a few updates from today. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... looking good so far


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Initial planting!!! 

Front









Side









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

diggenem said:


> Initial planting!!!
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


That looks great! I picked up a 40b at the 1$/gal sale and plan on doing a vert, did you make your own front or did you use the one junglebox sells? I am having trouble finding good lighting for mine, so let me know if you like the lights you got.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Firawen said:


> That looks great! I picked up a 40b at the 1$/gal sale and plan on doing a vert, did you make your own front or did you use the one junglebox sells? I am having trouble finding good lighting for mine, so let me know if you like the lights you got.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!!!

I ordered the one from JungleBox, its well put together and easy to install.

As far as lighting go I a hodge podge going on. I have two 18w par 38 LED 5500k spots in an Exo Terra double deep and two 18w 6500k CFLs in a Zoomed hood. It seems to me like it isnt enough light and not uniformed because of the color temp difference. 
I just ordered one of these guys from ebay 225 LED Grow Light Panel All White 13W Hydroponic Plant Aquarium Coral Reef Lamp | eBay. Im going to try it out and see how well it does.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

diggenem said:


> I just ordered one of these guys from ebay 225 LED Grow Light Panel All White 13W Hydroponic Plant Aquarium Coral Reef Lamp | eBay. Im going to try it out and see how well it does.


The fact that it only uses 13W total and they don't list the light output makes me think that it won't be that great to be honest


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

shiloh said:


> The fact that it only uses 13W total and they don't list the light output makes me think that it won't be that great to be honest


Im sorry its actually this onePro 225 LED 14 Watt Hydroponic Plant Hydro Grow Light Panel 14W White | eBay
Not much of a difference but its 7000k 14w and instead of 13.
If it grows plants and color my broms up i will be more than satisfied with it especially at $30. If it doesnt work on the 40 I got a 29 that I plan on converting to a vert and i know it would be sufficient in lighting that and it will still be a good deal at $30.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am very interested in this now too. I am getting rid of our 40 vert here once this new 90 column is finished.. because lighting has always been a pain the ass. I hope you get it figured out bro! I never did.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> I am very interested in this now too. I am getting rid of our 40 vert here once this new 90 column is finished.. because lighting has always been a pain the ass. I hope you get it figured out bro! I never did.


AW man I liked your 40. Are you custom making the 90? 

Truthfully Im not really concerned on lightning the bottom because i only plan on having a few low light plants down there. I'm more interested in getting light in the upper half where the plants are now. I hope the panels can do the job, but if not I found a site that carries LED spots for aquarium applications but they are pricey (about 130 a bulb).


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

ill never spend 130 on a spot.. NEVER lol... But I am going to go out of town in 20 min to get the 90g aquarium. its 36x24x24 and we are gonna stand it up on its end to make it 24x24x36 and than remove the plastic framing and convert it to a euro style front. Try to make it as clean and sleek as possibly. But 50 bucks for the tank is cheaper than buying plate glass and building ourselves so if we mess up, it wasnt breaking the bank. Not sure on how we will design it, but we want it to be simple and really easy viewing from all sides. so likely no BG


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to check the lumens, that is what is going to make the difference. You should be aiming for over 2k in lumens per viv.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Digg, why didn't you just go with the Jungle Dawn LED's? They offer 1600 Lumens per bulb on the 13W. I've been thinking of a way to make a cheap plastic hood with the technique I used to mount screw in bulbs on a rack...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I know its going to be nice. I wouldn't mind having a vert that large



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

holy hell this tank is heavy haha. 90 gallon with 1/2 inch glass.. Gonna be merciful to drill.. Lets hope its not tempered


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> @ Digg, why didn't you just go with the Jungle Dawn LED's? They offer 1600 Lumens per bulb on the 13W. I've been thinking of a way to make a cheap plastic hood with the technique I used to mount screw in bulbs on a rack...


Quite simply.... I was being cheap lol. Eventually I may go with Jungle Dawns if nothing else works.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

one thing i planned to do if we kept the 40b vert was build a canopy for it and put 3 DIY sockets in it. 1 on each side and 1 directly in the front middle. Than order some of the higher end CFL's. like the 50w that are equiv to a 150w. May run hotter but it was an idea


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I wanted to do something very similar with a 200 mm pc fan exhausting the heat from the top. The only problem is I know nothing about wood work lol.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

if you dont want fancy its simple. get some 1/2 inch plywood and cut the lengths and make a box. lol. I always like to give it a little class and end up screwing up one way or another lol


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the rest of my broms from Bromeliads N Such today. They looked pretty nice and all was in good shape.









Neo. Hannnibal Lector F2









two Neo. Neoregelia 'Punctatissima Joan Marcio. Was supposed to be three but one has a nice sized pup on it so I'll allow it!!!









Neo. Popoki. It was the replacement for one of the Joan Marcios









A close up of the Benrathiis, definitely my favorite plants in the viv. Both of them have some nice pups on them.









FTS. Im definitely more satisfied with this variation.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

diggenem said:


> I got the rest of my broms from Bromeliads N Such today. They looked pretty nice and all was in good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking the new planting...The Benrathiis really set it off...might have to look for those really beautiful plants.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Azurel said:


> Really liking the new planting...The Benrathiis really set it off...might have to look for those really beautiful plants.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Yes they do. And thanks. I'm surprised that aechemeas are not more popular in the hobby.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the first brom looks exactly like the high voltage I have in my varadero viv. . . any way looks nice!


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

diggenem said:


> A close up of the Benrathiis, definitely my favorite plants in the viv. Both of them have some nice pups on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tank looks amazing! Love the Benrathiis. Mind if I ask where you found them?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

where'd you get the kit from Digg?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

mtndendros said:


> The tank looks amazing! Love the Benrathiis. Mind if I ask where you found them?


 The Benrathiis were from Bromeliads N Such.



B-NICE said:


> where'd you get the kit from Digg?


 The vert kit came from Dane over at Jungle Box.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

shiloh said:


> The fact that it only uses 13W total and they don't list the light output makes me think that it won't be that great to be honest


Yes you were right, it is not that great at lighting the viv at all, but I have another use for it so all in all not a total waste


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a little update. Added some ferns and peperomia and took out the vines. It looks like a jungle now.




Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

a jungle? are you sure? looks like a cat turd to me. lol. looks great bro. Really jealous you pulled off a 40b vert and I never could. haha. What lighting did you end up with?


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice. Ferns always add that extra rainforest feel


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> a jungle? are you sure? looks like a cat turd to me. lol. looks great bro. Really jealous you pulled off a 40b vert and I never could. haha. What lighting did you end up with?


LOL thanks. Its in the beginning stages right now so time will tell. I'm having a slight issue with the tank drying out in front but I dont want to mist alot so I'm thinking of building a DIY fogger to help with the humidity. Im running two 6500k CFL in the back and two 6000k LED spots in the front, but I'm going to get 4 screw in LEDs for LYR next week probably.


shiloh said:


> Nice. Ferns always add that extra rainforest feel


 thanks!!! i found the ferns and peps at a grocery store of all places.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice man. yeah they will dry out pretty quick. Either means misting more often or just tape up the vents a little. only options. lol


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> Nice man. yeah they will dry out pretty quick. Either means misting more often or just tape up the vents a little. only options. lol


So is adding a foggerba viable option?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great bud! Bet ya it looks crazy in person.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

TheCoop said:


> Looks great bud! Bet ya it looks crazy in person.


Thanks. It still have some filling on tp do. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Junglebox selling sliding front kits? Do they have it listed online?



diggenem said:


> I ordered the one from JungleBox, its well put together and easy to install.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

not listed online. Dane makes them special order. I do enjoy ours quite a bit! 

Also, I dont know if a fogger is going to do what you need it to or not. One thing you could do before drilling any holes is run tape the bottom vent shut and run a fogger through the top vent til it fills up. than un tape the bottom vent. See how long it takes to clear out. Humidity isnt an issue, our varadero love their setup with the same kit. Though we did have Dane size down our vents. Total mesh size is only 1 inch wide. Our tank dries out really quick but I only mist 3 short times a day. and I did place our nozzles in the worst possible spot. Only mist the top 1/2 of the setup plus any aditional over spray that finds its way on the floor from the mist cloud. Dont expect to grow much moss either lol.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Great looking setup. Post some more full tank type shots from a little further back if you can.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

This turned out awesome man. One question though, how are you going to see the frogs in that jungle?! haha


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

looks amazing!!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

TerraFerma said:


> Great looking setup. Post some more full tank type shots from a little further back if you can.


Ill get on that when I get home today lol.



Nismo95 said:


> not listed online. Dane makes them special order. I do enjoy ours quite a bit!
> 
> Also, I dont know if a fogger is going to do what you need it to or not. One thing you could do before drilling any holes is run tape the bottom vent shut and run a fogger through the top vent til it fills up. than un tape the bottom vent. See how long it takes to clear out. Humidity isnt an issue, our varadero love their setup with the same kit. Though we did have Dane size down our vents. Total mesh size is only 1 inch wide. Our tank dries out really quick but I only mist 3 short times a day. and I did place our nozzles in the worst possible spot. Only mist the top 1/2 of the setup plus any aditional over spray that finds its way on the floor from the mist cloud. Dont expect to grow much moss either lol.


The tank has already been drilled and plumbed. I was going to run a drip wall before. I have a drip manifold in there so all I have to do is hook a fogger up. I hand mist and the soil stays pretty moist so I dont want to mist more and risk rotten roots.



easternversant said:


> This turned out awesome man. One question though, how are you going to see the frogs in that jungle?! haha


I was thinking that too, hopefully I will get some overly bold frogs lol.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> looks amazing!!


Thanks Blue.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful and well planted viv. Congratulations! I like how you set the neo in the cork. I'll do the same!


----------



## crazydaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Sick and unreal, Diggenem. What a great job, truly!! Thank you for sharing this with The Masses!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So again, let me know how long you plan on leaving this frog free.. I may have some varadero or pums come spring/summer  Just a thought bro.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. This to me was a noob build, there's alot of things that could have been implemented better, but always a learning experience for the next build.

I plan on getting some residents in the spring to give enough time for the plants to settle and for me to work out the kinks.

And as promised... .


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Varadero or pumilio, I agree. Your viv looks just for them.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Somebody from another forum suggested luecs, would you agree?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks pretty freaking sick man. It looks so lush like its been up and going for years, very nice.

Adam


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

now with a full FTS it looks even better man. That thing is wicked. Again, accomplished something with a 40 vert we never could. Leucs may work considering people put them in 18x18x24's and the base footprint is similar. But honestly, i'd stick leucs in something with more ground space. and thats just my opinion. Leucs climb, but nowhere to the extent of thumbs/pums IMO


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> now with a full FTS it looks even better man. That thing is wicked. Again, accomplished something with a 40 vert we never could. Leucs may work considering people put them in 18x18x24's and the base footprint is similar. But honestly, i'd stick leucs in something with more ground space. and thats just my opinion. Leucs climb, but nowhere to the extent of thumbs/pums IMO


Thanks Nismo! 40 verts are a challenge. There are a few things I would change if I could rebuild it but for the most part in happy.

As for luecs I think I found the perfect tank for them which is a marineland 27 gallon cube with stand for $202 or should I spend $22 more and get the 56 column. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

if it were me id spend the extra and get more space. but thats just me. Do you want a pair or a small group? 27 gallon would be good for 2 or 3 IMO. 56 would be good for 4 or 5 IMO. Leucs are definately awesome and I would love to have some, but everytime I get something new they end up being something thats not even on my list. lol


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Nive looking viv dude. Ive got a 40 breeder ive been wanting to turn into a vert. Hope it comes out as nice looking as yours, great job man.

Brian S.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> if it were me id spend the extra and get more space. but thats just me. Do you want a pair or a small group? 27 gallon would be good for 2 or 3 IMO. 56 would be good for 4 or 5 IMO. Leucs are definately awesome and I would love to have some, but everytime I get something new they end up being something thats not even on my list. lol


Yea now I have to convince my wife of that logic lol.






Toxic frogs said:


> Nive looking viv dude. Ive got a 40 breeder ive been wanting to turn into a vert. Hope it comes out as nice looking as yours, great job man.
> 
> Brian S.


Thanks Brian. I know what ever you put together would look nice


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have thumbnails and pumilio, so your viv looks great for these frogs. If it looks too big for a couple, you can try some ranitomeya group. I really like the fantastica "Varadero". Leuc are also a good choice if you want larger frogs. Let us know.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok so today I added about 2" of oak leaf litter. I also moved the giant fern to make room for 3 more neo. Punctassima Joao Marcio that I'm ordering next week. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry heres the pic

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Go with Ranitomeya for that tank....Varadero or others. R. variabilis 'southern' would be a great group frog, but some pums would be nice as well..

Tank turned out amazing bro....Great job.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I definitely will look into those. How will they do in groups? I want 2.2

Testing out the camera on the new phone








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

diggenem said:


> I definitely will look into those. How will they do in groups? I want 2.2
> 
> Testing out the camera on the new phone
> -snip-
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My 1.1.1 Varadero group does fine together in an 18x18x24 exo, in fact they always snuggle up together in their favorite brom and I just found their first clutch today. I think 2.2 in a 40 should be fine.

This build really set the bar high for when I start on my 40 vert. I know whatever frogs you choose will love it.

EDIT:
What is that plant in the last pic with the big green and white striped leaves? I need to get one.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Firawen said:


> My 1.1.1 Varadero group does fine together in an 18x18x24 exo, in fact they always snuggle up together in their favorite brom and I just found their first clutch today. I think 2.2 in a 40 should be fine.
> 
> This build really set the bar high for when I start on my 40 vert. I know whatever frogs you choose will love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! I never would have thought this build would get the attention it has so far. My other builds were hit or miss to say the least lol. I'm actually thinking of doing a similar background in a 27 cube I may get from Petsmart this weekend.

The plant you are referring to is Peperomia argyreia.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ya need to hit Brian up for some of those monkey ladders to fill out the empty space bubba! Seriously though, tank is looking great. 56 column?...Deja Vu?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

diggenem said:


> I definitely will look into those. How will they do in groups? I want 2.2
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I didn't have luck with a group of varadero in my 60g cube, not to say it can't be done since it has. But a 2.2 R. variabilis 'Southern' would be great and no threat of aggression.... There are some Ranitomeya outside of the imitator group that should do good in groups.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Ya need to hit Brian up for some of those monkey ladders to fill out the empty space bubba! Seriously though, tank is looking great. 56 column?...Deja Vu?


 Well its actually a 27 cube. but i may do another 56 column lol.



Azurel said:


> I didn't have luck with a group of varadero in my 60g cube, not to say it can't be done since it has. But a 2.2 R. variabilis 'Southern' would be great and no threat of aggression.... There are some Ranitomeya outside of the imitator group that should do good in groups.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Thats good to know because Southerns is definitely on the list


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

